# Tsunami-tossed boat spotted off western Canada



## GAP (24 Mar 2012)

Tsunami-tossed boat spotted off western Canada
Published March 24, 2012
Article Link

VANCOUVER, British Columbia –  A large fishing vessel swept away by the tsunami that devastated Japan last year has been spotted adrift off British Columbia in western Canada.

Jeff Olsson of Victoria's Joint rescue coordination center says an airplane contracted by the government spotted the 50-foot-long vessel recently about 160 miles west of Haida Gwaii, slowly drifting toward shore.

The vessel has been identified as coming from Hokkaido, Japan. Olsson says no one is believed to be aboard and there's no environmental danger.

A maritime warning has been issued because the vessel could pose a navigational hazard.

About 5 million tons of debris were swept into the ocean in March 2011 when a magnitude-9.0 earthquake and tsunami struck Japan.
end


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> The vessel has been identified as coming from *Hokkaido*, Japan.



The ship is loaded with boxes of "Mr. Sparkle"

"Yes, you have very lucky dishes, Mr. Simpson. This soap is from the sacred forests of Hokkaido, renowned for its countless soap factories. "


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2012)

A maritime warning has been issued because the vessel could pose a navigational hazard.?????

1) In the past 11 months No one has had a chance to recover it or sink it?
2) How is it still afloat after 11 months with out the pumps running?
Just wondering.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 2) How is it still afloat after 11 months with out the pumps running?



Bubbles from the soap mentioned above, of course  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2012)

*DO'h* :facepalm:


----------

